
NY Couple Fined $17K for Sharing Their Home - SQL2219
http://monetarywatch.com/2017/02/ny-couple-fined-17k-sharing-home/
======
chrisbennet
They were _renting_ their home. They would have been fine if they were
actually _sharing_ their home.

------
macscam
Yeah its the law

